# The difference a day can make



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

OMG! so naughty!!!! ;-)


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

uh oh......someone doesn't want to retrieve dumbells!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Grins, I have to keep them high up or in closed bags but I didn't last night. Bad me. Casey of course high tailed it to the dining room when he saw what the other 2 had gotten a hold of.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I am thinking someone loves their dumbell a little too much.. ROFL!
Warning do not leave your articles down...LOL


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

LOL - oh have no fear; my articles are kept in their bags, behind shuttered doors in a raised linen closet! They are just a bit expensive and leather is even yummier than wood.........


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Mmmmmm, delicious dumbbell.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Rhut rhoo, somebody might not get a Scooby snack, or rather made one from their dumbbell!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I knew there was a reason I didn't use wooden dumbbells LOL!

On a related note, have you guys ever seen these dumbbells? Custom Obed. Dumbbells

They are gorgeous but there is no way they would survive at my house!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow - they are stunning! But they might not be the best choice for goldens LOL and I'd have to paint the ends white and they wouldn't be as nice 

I really love the mahogany, maybe as bookends?



Loisiana said:


> I knew there was a reason I didn't use wooden dumbbells LOL!
> 
> On a related note, have you guys ever seen these dumbbells? Custom Obed. Dumbbells
> 
> They are gorgeous but there is no way they would survive at my house!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Dumbbell bookends, I love it!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

BTW...Mine is just a fitted plastic one from J & J.. I figure if it breaks with or without Titan's help I can always get a new one pretty quick. Same as my articles. I can replace one or two as needed and not be out a small fortune..


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> BTW...Mine is just a fitted plastic one from J & J.. I figure if it breaks with or without Titan's help I can always get a new one pretty quick. Same as my articles. I can replace one or two as needed and not be out a small fortune..


I have lost dumbbells before so I've learned  J&J or Max 200 are quick & easy to replace.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> BTW...Mine is just a fitted plastic one from J & J.. I figure if it breaks with or without Titan's help I can always get a new one pretty quick. Same as my articles. I can replace one or two as needed and not be out a small fortune..


All my previous dumbbells were J&J. Flip's are Max 200. I love it.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm of the plastic dumbell view...Casey shredded his wooden one too, although it wasn't as nice as yours!
He also destroyed a very nice leather article...lucky we had a set of blanks included.
LOL
Liz


----------

